# Sony Has The Last Laugh



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Sony Has The Last Laugh: PS3 Blu-ray Investment Paying off Big Time

by Ernice Gilbert on April 7th, 2010, 




When the PS3 launched back in 2006, many a journalist and naysayers alike proclaimed the doom of Sony’s black behemoth. They said including Blu-ray as part of the PS3’s package didn’t make much sense and that it would only raise the price of an already expensive console.
But guess who’s laughing now? Ironically, one of Sony’s main selling point for PS3 right now is that its Blu-ray compatibility.
According to Blu-ray.com [Via MCV], sales of Blu-ray discs are up 68.5% in the U.S. during the first quarter. 
From January to March, sales of Blu-ray rose to $331.31, and the format accounted for 12.3% of packaged-media sales revenue, up from 7.0% during the same period a year earlier. In the month of March, Blu-ray sales revenues rose to $130.36 million, which is a notable 86% year-on-year increase.
Now that the HD format is catching steam, things will only get better for Sony and PS3, as the console gives the most value for your dollar. Blu-ray is no doubt here to stay, and with games like God of War III out and many more exclusives yet to be unveiled, it seems Sony’s got its groove back.

Reminds me of PS2 days.

Source Games Thirst


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Great post! I love my PS3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Seems SONY is on a roll as of late. 

Matt


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Matt, it's shows that the gamble that Sony took is starting to pay off we will have to see how the rest of the year plays out.


----------

